# Kayfun Clone 2nd Try



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

While ordering my digital battery charger I slipped a Kayfun Lite into the shopping basket because I think it was time for me to have another go at the Kayfun because lots of people have them and most seem to work...

I cleaned it the other day when it arrived so it was ready to go... as always it seems the centre screw with these devices need tightening because the negative block is always too lose! It's a part of the Kayfun/Russians which could do with a modification I think... got it tightened and made my first coil but didn't get it set right with the result that the coil was touching the deck and I had already trimmed the legs so that was a fail... next coil was fine and came out at 1,05 Ohm and I put it on my new second hand mech mod (Astro). I filled the tank with VM Orange because I need to try and find something else to Vape other than my Menthol Ice... I filled the KFL through the screw hole and what do you know? It works! No leaking... 




Whoa stop the bus... that's way too much of a throat hit for me... let me find an electronic mod I can tone down...




SVD on 8watts... Ok that's better... so Kayfuns do work!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

Glad you sorted this one out first time Rob - there must be something to say about the KF's being one of the most popular RTAs all over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

Is that the one with the 2 or the 4 juice channels? I get totally mixed up with all the models around.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Is that the one with the 2 or the 4 juice channels? I get totally mixed up with all the models around.



2 Juice channel... And to be fair to it I probably need to empty the Orange juice and put some MI in it.


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

*said in my best David Attenborough voice*

_"...and so we observe the @Rob Fisher in his natural habitat. Watch how he carefully tinkers with his vaping gear, preparing himself for his next vaping session blissfully oblivious to the danger of stinkies around him. With the dexterity of a randy llama he coils some kanthal for his new vaping gear, preparing for the looming boredom of a mandated holiday... look at that, he has succeeded in making a coil for a poor quality cloned RBA!"_

Good work Rob! Really happy to see you are working through the issues you had before with the clones. I think the perseverance can only add to your experience when working on genuine items in the future

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

devdev said:


> *said in my best David Attenborough voice*
> 
> _"...and so we observe the @Rob Fisher in his natural habitat. Watch how he carefully tinkers with his vaping gear, preparing himself for his next vaping session blissfully oblivious to the danger of stinkies around him. With the dexterity of a randy llama he coils some kanthal for his new vaping gear, preparing for the looming boredom of a mandated holiday... look at that, he has succeeded in making a coil for a poor quality cloned RBA!"_
> 
> Good work Rob! Really happy to see you are working through the issues you had before with the clones. I think the perseverance can only add to your experience when working on genuine items in the future



Dexterity of a randy Llama is just about a perfect description of me making a coil and wick!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

I still can't comprehend how coiling and wicking is more difficult than tying knots in nylon tracers and leads on your fishing tackle Rob. Kanthal and cotton more or less go where you tell them to. In my experience nylon doesn't care about what you want it to do, and it is damn hard to see


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

devdev said:


> I still can't comprehend how coiling and wicking is more difficult than tying knots in nylon tracers and leads on your fishing tackle Rob. Kanthal and cotton more or less go where you tell them to. In my experience nylon doesn't care about what you want it to do, and it is damn hard to see



I guess when you have done something for 6 years it becomes a lot easier... I guess in 6 years time I will get a Coil Master Medal!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (7/5/14)

I just did a parrelal coil on my russian, 30g kanthal, 10 wraps, 1ohm. Can't take pics with stupid phone, but she's hitting hard and oh sooooo good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (7/5/14)

i used to have endless issues with my russian leaking through the airhole, and to be honest i was on the verge of chucking it against the wall.

i realized that all this time i was over filling the poor thing and that was causing all the leaks

i now fill from the bottom, to just above where the clear tank section starts- result: no leaking at all!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

Riaz said:


> i now fill from the bottom, to just above where the clear tank section starts- result: no leaking at all!!!



Bingo! Same with my Russian and the Kayfun Lite!


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

Glad you got that sorted @Riaz


----------



## Tom (7/5/14)

I own the original and could not get it right with the top filling 2 out of 3 times it would gurgle and leak thru the airhole. Since filling as intended no more issues!

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (7/5/14)

Tom said:


> I own the original and could not get it right with the top filling 2 out of 3 times it would gurgle and leak thru the airhole. Since filling as intended no more issues!



I fill the 3.1 from the top and the Lite Plus as intended from the bottom. Otherwise I get leaks and gurgling either way.

Ps. Check out the new version from Fasttech peeps.

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10006473/1700500-the-second-batch-of-kayfun-lite-plus-4-5ml

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I fill the 3.1 from the top and the Lite Plus as intended from the bottom. Otherwise I get leaks and gurgling either way.
> 
> Ps. Check out the new version from Fasttech peeps.
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10006473/1700500-the-second-batch-of-kayfun-lite-plus-4-5ml



whats the difference between the versions?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (8/5/14)

Riaz said:


> whats the difference between the versions?



Looks sleeker, new drip tip with double o-rings for a tighter fit, much smoother threads apparently, comes with the nano chimney and tank to optionally decrease size, airflow screw now at the bottom. And that's it. It might or might not work better, I do view this as an upgrade though. Time will tell whether this clone is worth the extra cash or not.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

